# Helena C (ex Malcolm Miller)



## Mjroots

What is the current status/name of this ship? Websearches show that she was for sale recently, but an editor has added a photo to the Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_Miller and states that the name of "Malcolm Miller" is clearly visible on her stern. Apparently moored at Falmouth minus masts.


----------



## sallin

*ex Malcolm Miller*

Yes, ex-Malcolm Miller is on a buoy in Falmouth Harbour.
Went past on the St. Mawes ferry yesterday and read her name on the stern.

Looked out of my window last week and thought I recognised the hull shape.
Sailed on her many times over the years.

Not sure what's happening with her now. The Eastern Yachts advert is now showing her as sold. 

Maybe she's here to go into Pendennis ship yard for some work?

Anyone know the story ?


----------



## Tall Ship Bloke

She caught fire last year when nearing completion.

Short newspaper article here:


----------



## sallin

Thanks for this Tall Ship Bloke.

Completion as what ?
Any other info ?
She was sold out in 2001.

Still sitting in Falmouth harbour.


----------



## MARY B

Coming in late with apologies. Malcolm Miller berthed in Plymouth for one week/10 days late November 2014 in pristine condition under flag of Cyprus. Proceeded to sea for Limassol via Cartagena; last reported (12 Dec) south of Sicily heading east.


----------



## werner_ju

For recent photos of her go to:
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2149142
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2149141
Includes a link to detailed infos.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2149140

Under sail:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152371745831146&set=o.30680956784&type=3&theater

Regards,
Werner


----------

